# Easy Ways to Cut 20lbs in two weeks!



## MadtownMMA (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I'm 14 and about 6'1 248lbs, I've been taking MMA for 7 years and I have a fight next week and to get the weight class I have to be 230. I bench about 245, squat about 325 and deadlift about 380. I was just wondering what are some good ways to cut weight quickly. I know I have to run and do cardio. I'm wondering what are some good supplements that work and are sauna's a good idea.


----------



## MDR (Dec 5, 2010)

Cancel the fight.  You are way too young to be cutting that kind of weight in such a short time.  Your health is more important than any fight.  Believe me, there will always be another fight.  I fought Golden Gloves at your age, and our coach would not allow anyone to cut that kind of weight.  For good reason.  Take care of your health and be safe.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, that's a lot of weight to cut in 2 weeks and you're young - there will be many more fights in the future.


----------



## macmuscle (Dec 5, 2010)

Way to crazy the only diet that could possible do that is keto and that's not easy on your body. What is your body fat percentage?


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 5, 2010)

macmuscle said:


> Way to crazy the only diet that could possible do that is keto and that's not easy on your body. What is your body fat percentage?



You could probably cut a lot of water weight to make that weight, but for someone so young I don't really see the point.  You have so many fights in your future and there's no need to resort to extreme methods just to make weight for this one specifically.

In the future just plan things better so that you are closer to your contest weight and don't need to cut down so much.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2010)

Cut off your arm.

You may as well because you will be absolutely weak as a kitten come fight day, and hospitalized at best - especially at your age. Plan ahead better next time. You'd need at very least 3 months to cut that kind of weight safely.

Why not train at the weight class you're fighting in, or fight in your own weight class? I've never understood this mentality.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2010)

MadtownMMA said:


> Well I'm 14 and about 6'1 248lbs, I've been taking MMA for 7 years and I have a fight next week and to get the weight class I have to be 230. I bench about 245, squat about 325 and deadlift about 380. I was just wondering what are some good ways to cut weight quickly. I know I have to run and do cardio. I'm wondering what are some good supplements that work and are sauna's a good idea.


 
14 and about 6'1 248lbs? JFC what a beast! Post up some pics son.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> 14 and about 6'1 248lbs? JFC what a beast! Post up some pics son.



That's what I'm saying.  I wonder how big Brock was at that age


----------



## Ejams (Dec 6, 2010)

There is a way. Get a pipe, get some crack. Put the crack in the pipe. Light it up & smoke. You'll be skinny in no time. I'm joking by the way. I don't condone smoking crack


----------



## SFW (Dec 6, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> 14 and about 6'1 248lbs? JFC what a beast! Post up some pics son.


 
He's probably rocking 42" jeans though.


----------



## Rodja (Dec 6, 2010)

14 and fighting??  Unless it's a smoker, I highly doubt this is legit.  No AC is going to allow a 14 year to fight MMA (ammy or pro).


----------



## x~factor (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a typo. He's 41. LOL


----------



## LAM (Dec 6, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Cut off your arm.
> 
> You may as well because you will be absolutely weak as a kitten come fight day, and hospitalized at best - especially at your age. Plan ahead better next time. You'd need at very least 3 months to cut that kind of weight safely.
> 
> Why not train at the weight class you're fighting in, or fight in your own weight class? I've never understood this mentality.



ditto to all of the above....


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 6, 2010)

One question. Why did you wait until 2 weeks out to drop 20lbs? Nice scheduling!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 6, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> 14 and about 6'1 248lbs? JFC what a beast! Post up some pics son.


thats gay dude...he's too young for you


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 6, 2010)

if it was 3 weeks away, I'd say use the PSMF, but in this instance...plan another fight and plan wisely.


----------



## ATyler (Dec 6, 2010)

MadtownMMA said:


> Well I'm 14 and about 6'1 248lbs, I've been taking MMA for 7 years and I have a fight next week and to get the weight class I have to be 230. I bench about 245, squat about 325 and deadlift about 380. I was just wondering what are some good ways to cut weight quickly. I know I have to run and do cardio. I'm wondering what are some good supplements that work and are sauna's a good idea.


 
If your really as big as you say pound for pound you are very weak. I would say fuck the fight fuck the cutting until you get stronger.


----------



## cagefighter1 (Dec 6, 2010)

MadtownMMA said:


> Well I'm 14 and about 6'1 248lbs, I've been taking MMA for 7 years and I have a fight next week and to get the weight class I have to be 230. I bench about 245, squat about 325 and deadlift about 380. I was just wondering what are some good ways to cut weight quickly. I know I have to run and do cardio. I'm wondering what are some good supplements that work and are sauna's a good idea.




what kind of promoter is letting a 14 year old fight? because everywhere i have been that really illegal, no matter if you have a parent sign a waver,  and if you've been training for 7 years you should be lighter and stronger than that if your training properly


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> That's what I'm saying.  I wonder how big Brock was at that age



Not that big. He was pretty scrawny at that age, I saw it on one of those countdown UFC shows.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 7, 2010)

cagefighter1 said:


> what kind of promoter is letting a 14 year old fight? because everywhere i have been that really illegal, no matter if you have a parent sign a waver,  *and if you've been training for 7 years you should be lighter and stronger than that if your training properly*



Why are you busting the kid's balls?


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 12, 2010)

do 2-3 hours on an incline treadmill everyday. u dont have to really run. 2.5-3 mph will be enuff if u tilt the thing up to at leas 70% of the way. my gyms treadmills go up to 15 so i would put it up to at least 10-12.

dont do i all at once. go to the gym twice a day if necessary


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 12, 2010)

_Easy Ways to Cut 20lbs in two weeks!_ 
There is no easy way, well maybe liposuction and that wouldn't be easy on the wallet.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2010)

kids got one post . .  I think it's the DEA fishing to see whether ppl advise a 14yr old to use Gears


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> kids got one post . .  I think it's the DEA fishing to see whether ppl advise a 14yr old to use Gears



a bit paranoid?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> a bit paranoid?


 
it's gotta be the tren


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 13, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> it's gotta be the tren


 

So it's the lack of sleep?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> So it's the lack of sleep?


tren dont you fucking read?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> tren dont you fucking read?


 

Easy there dont get your thong in a wad.


----------



## Jasonva (Dec 13, 2010)

Tren never puts me in a bad mood... Cept when bastards don't do what i tell them!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Easy there dont get your thong in a wad.



fuck you I need tren mofucka


----------



## Realtalk (Dec 16, 2010)

Clen, T3, DNP (and GH if budget alows)


----------

